# Frost inside the attic?



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

CO2Solutions said:


> That's about it, I do a lot of attics! what I mean by this is I complete a lot of Dry Ice Blasting projects for mould in attics AND every single one has related to poor ventilation. Most of the time it is something as simple as the soffits being blocked with insulation - either the home owner has added more insulation or hired a contractor to blow in insulation and they go in and spray everywhere including blocking the soffits. Other times, there's also not enough roof vents for the square footage of the home...
> 
> I'm sure this may not be the case for every climate, for mine it is...4 seasons...


Do you have related articles dealing with your experiences and your lack of ventilation causation findings?

If so, you should provide photo and video case studies of what you routinely find and then have them embedded on your web site, if you have one, otherwise, create a YouTube Account and provide your new prospective customers the links to the videos, or a photobucket account and provide the links to the photo slide show.

It would make me interested in the services and what caused the problems and health risks in the first place.

Ed


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sometimes new posts are good, but this is a 2 year old thread.


----------



## ventman (Mar 5, 2009)

*vents the fix*

most posts have touched on ventilation and any bathroom hoses ect.it is most likely the vent system. This can be corected fairly easy,,,,,,,but very important to use the right type for the application.Many options but need much more detail and you can follow code here and still make problems worse.Give an e-mail or phone call.
ventman


----------

